

JQuery: Official Plugins - A Change in the Roadmap - flardinois
http://blog.jquery.com/2011/04/16/official-plugins-a-change-in-the-roadmap/

======
ortatherox
Looks like a case of we wanted to have official supported plugins, but keeping
the microsoft one's up to date has proved difficult so we're removing the
concept. Though our simpler plugins will remain updated.

